# Is a commercial buck just unregistered?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

So you have to have PB buck to reg. kids. But are commercial bucks just unreg. bucks or are they at least a certain percentage to BE commercial?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine was a 100% fullblood boer, and my kiko is 100% fullblood, but neither is/was registered, so they're considered commercial. I do believe in most cases commercial only refers to registration status.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good question!
For commercial, you can use any buck, papered or not, any % or FB; its just that kids cannot be registered.
BUT, if you have ANY doe or even an unregistered FB doe & put a registered FB or reg 97% over her, you will legally have 50% registerable kids.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome question ! I need to understand all this registration stuff, so that starts a new chapter in my notebook 
Thanks !


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well there is a spotted dapple buck for sale that is a full blood but not reg. but has a nice build so I was thinking for color, I would maybe get him and then later concentrate on the reg. goats if I see a need to. I know that if your purpose is to sell primarily for meat, papers aren't really important from what I understand. the lady I got a doe off of said that where she sells hers now wants them pretty much right after weaning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

commercial means no papers. he can be 100% or a percentage. It is his looks and the sellers information that will tell you what exactly he is. Same with a doe. If the buck is commercial the kids can NOT be registered.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

trying to understand cuz my fingers are crossed that a reservation/request for a show boar doe comes throught .....

if you plan on doing commercial and reg and only have a few bucks - maybe even 1 - it would be best to have the buck(s) registered FB or at least a high %?

I know I could look this up but am being lazy ..... what's the lowest % a reg boar can be? Is it the same for does and bucks? would that effect them being ennobled (sp ?)

thanks,


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It would be best IMO to have only FB Boer bucks. I don't deal with PB. The lowest percentage a Boer doe can be to legally be registered is 50%. A buck has to at least be 97.8% Boer to legally be registered. But do realize, that a % or PB doe can never reach FB status and PB bucks can never reach FB status. Only FB goats can be ennobled. For % does there is a program through ABGA called Percentage Doe of Excellence. It's basically ennoblement for % does.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

The buck in my avatar is a commercial. You'd never know it. He's out of registered stock- and good stock at that- just his breeders never registered him.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> The buck in my avatar is a commercial. You'd never know it. He's out of registered stock- and good stock at that- just his breeders never registered him.


would you be able to reg him then or only the previous owners could?
when you bought him did they give you the option and papers?


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, lets see if I have this right now. A FULL blood is 100% and all genetics are from 100% goats. A PURE has percentage goats in their heritage. Is this Correct?

http://semo.craigslist.org/grd/3481296816.html

Just found these guys. What do you think? This is what I would be looking for then for registered bucks to get reg. does. I like Luke the best I think.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am no great judge on bucks, but I think they look like really nice young bucks. The pics aren't updated since they are from Oct, so I'm sure they've matured even more.
I think I like the last 2 the most, Luke and Rusty. I know in good breeding animals you'd want as straight a back as you can get - if it were me make sure if you go to look at them that they are level no high rumps. 
We loved our last buck, but he developed a high rump <some could have been from an illness when he was temporarily paralyzed  >.

When we go to look for a new young buck this year, that's one of the things I want to look for.

Anyway, I think the price is reasonable for those bucks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Stacie1205 said:


> Ok, lets see if I have this right now. A FULL blood is 100% and all genetics are from 100% goats. A PURE has percentage goats in their heritage. Is this Correct?
> 
> http://semo.craigslist.org/grd/3481296816.html
> 
> Just found these guys. What do you think? This is what I would be looking for then for registered bucks to get reg. does. I like Luke the best I think.


they clearly come from very similar genetics and the differences in them are more than likely coming from the dam. I like the first and 4th ones based on those photos. The 3rd is my least favorite. He is ver pinched in the chest, with a heck of a drop on his shoulders and I think from those pictures his horn set also looks pretty tight. I would ask a little about each of their dams. Who has been their most productive dam out of the 4 bucks. Best udder quality, ect....


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Actually, it was the last one I liked best also now looking back at the names. But I also see a buckling born in December that I am checking on.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Stacie1205 said:


> Ok, lets see if I have this right now. A FULL blood is 100% and all genetics are from 100% goats. A PURE has percentage goats in their heritage. Is this Correct?
> 
> http://semo.craigslist.org/grd/3481296816.html
> 
> Just found these guys. What do you think? This is what I would be looking for then for registered bucks to get reg. does. I like Luke the best I think.


Personally don't like them at all. Very swayed in their tops. Little muscle. If it were me I would pass.

The reason my boy is a commercial is that people were sloppy with his moms papers. Even though she's a FB, she was only reg as a 50%.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://bawdyboers.weebly.com/for-sale.html

This is the other buck I am considering. Hope the link works. both parents can be seen from here if it works. Not very good at computer stuff sometimes, lol. Keep thinking I will post a pic on here of what I am looking at the owner will be a GS member  But I have to say I'm a little discouraged at the moment on getting anything because when I got home from work this morning, the doe I bought bred on Monday lost her kid. It was pretty good size, out of the sack, but looked as though it may have been stillborn. I hope this doesn't set the tone for the rest of my kidding season:tear:


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

With the big guys, would they possibly throw huge kids also maybe causing kidding problems? I have heard with cows that "they throw low birth weight for easy calving" so just wondered if this could be a problem with goats also?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Stacie1205 said:


> With the big guys, would they possibly throw huge kids also maybe causing kidding problems? I have heard with cows that "they throw low birth weight for easy calving" so just wondered if this could be a problem with goats also?


I've never heard of that being a problem. We've had 14lb kids that moms do great with.

Bawdy Boers are great. I know the owner Beth. They just purchased an amazing young buck named Mafia Boss. I would keep an eye out for his kiddos. If I would have been at the sale, I would have bought him myself  that was actually the plan, but I got called into work.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would pass on the big bucks. They have alot of structure issues that are very hard to breed out.

I wish we kept records on average birth weight and such on bucks like in bulls and sheep. I do livestock judging so we read alot of EPDs. I think if we had better records that were public it could make buck selection much easier and maybe reduce kidding problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Commercial means, unregistered stock, no matter the percentage.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We are just simple small Boer breeders. I advise to get a registered Full Blood Boer or whatever breed you want even if you are just going to produce commercial offspring. You have more options if you have to sell any of your stock. Around here where I am, commercial goats are in an abundance. We will only have a registered FB Boer here for our does even if we are just keeping them for meat and land management. There is just that question that will be asked.. "Is your buck registered?" Also... we can easily sell our registered Boer Boer buck when we are ready to send him on. But even aside from all of that.. registered or not... I think the most important thing is to buy only from good healthy clean herds that are free from CL. Too many goats are showing up with these CL suspicious lumps. Buy healthy clean animals and you won't regret it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

As far as 'Big Boer Bucks'... that is the ONLY kind of buck we want to have around here and all of our Does are certainly built for it and with triplets... they are all smaller anyway at birth. If you buy a whimpy small buck.. you will probably have whimpy small wethers. Boers are for meat and are meant to be bred for weight. Most Does can handle a big buck if they are also Boer or mixed with other large goats.


----------

